# Memory Foam Toppers



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Got a nice 4" memory foam topper from Wal-Mart for the 23RS, but the darn thing is too long for the short queen beds. The topper came in a light material/cloth cover with zipper end.

Are you guys just cutting the foam down to size? I suppose I could either tuck under the extra cover material around the shortened end or remove the material cover altogether...?

Thanks,


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

After two short months with my memory foam mattress topper, I got rid of it and replaced it with a good piece of furniture foam. The memory topper did just what it says. The memory of it ended up with a valley in the center which was much more uncomfortable on my back.

However, when I did put it in, I did simply cut it to size.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

You could remove the cover, cut the foam to size, turn the cover inside out and sew the closed end shorter.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> After two short months with my memory foam mattress topper, I got rid of it and replaced it with a good piece of furniture foam. The memory topper did just what it says. The memory of it ended up with a valley in the center which was much more uncomfortable on my back.
> 
> However, when I did put it in, I did simply cut it to size.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


I thought this memory foam was supposed to be great,, I was going to order one from overstock but now I might wait and try out the bed first and see if I really need it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> You could remove the cover, cut the foam to size, turn the cover inside out and sew the closed end shorter.


Exactly what my DW did.

I don't sew worth a d--m.

Dan


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought 2 from overstock.com ...they still work great. Just make sure you get the best quality(more dense) foam. Some elcheapo(lightweight) toppers loose there memory after a while & flatten out.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I also bought the better quality (denser) toppers from Overstock. I bought Sertas for the queen bed, the bunks and our bed at home. So far all are still great.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Also bought from Overstock. One for the rear queen and a second for the front bunks (cut in half). All still work great.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We bought the Queen size from Camping World. It fit perfect. We didn't have to trim. We've had it 3 years now, and still works great! Camping World has them on sale for $99. I'm getting another one for our guest room in the house.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought two from Overstock. One for the Outback & one for home.







Definitely one of our better purchases!!

Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We too added memory foam from Overstock. Had the one in the camper for so far only one year, but we did a lot of camping. Works so good, that when we replaced our waterbed mattress with an insert, we were able to get a non-pillowtop mattress, got the memory foam, and saved about $300.00 in the process. We love them both.

Oh yeah, Overstock queen, is exactly the right size for the camper.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I put the MF on top of the short queen and pushed it all the way up to the headboard. Then used a sharpie to trace the outline of how much MF was hanging off the foot of the bed. A box knife and 5 minutes later it was the right size.

The cut edge is jagged and ugly but you never see it once you slip on the cover that comes with the MF.

J

ON EDIT: This only matters if you have a walk-around queen as we have in our 28BHS. All you slide-outers needn't worry. Just squeeze it in.











TrippHammer said:


> After two short months with my memory foam mattress topper, I got rid of it and replaced it with a good piece of furniture foam. The memory topper did just what it says. The memory of it ended up with a valley in the center which was much more uncomfortable on my back.
> 
> However, when I did put it in, I did simply cut it to size.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Dude, you got some bad foam. Sorry


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

California Jim said:


> After two short months with my memory foam mattress topper, I got rid of it and replaced it with a good piece of furniture foam. The memory topper did just what it says. The memory of it ended up with a valley in the center which was much more uncomfortable on my back.
> 
> However, when I did put it in, I did simply cut it to size.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Dude, you got some bad foam. Sorry








[/quote]

If you place a board along the line you want to cut and compress it down the cut will be better.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We bought the king size from Overstock.com and then cut it down... now I can pack the TV in the front storage area with the extra foam. It works great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> After two short months with my memory foam mattress topper, I got rid of it and replaced it with a good piece of furniture foam. The memory topper did just what it says. The memory of it ended up with a valley in the center which was much more uncomfortable on my back.
> 
> However, when I did put it in, I did simply cut it to size.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Dude, you got some bad foam. Sorry








[/quote]

If you place a board along the line you want to cut and compress it down the cut will be better.
[/quote]

...add an Exacto Knife to the above suggestion and you're home free.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> After two short months with my memory foam mattress topper, I got rid of it and replaced it with a good piece of furniture foam. The memory topper did just what it says. The memory of it ended up with a valley in the center which was much more uncomfortable on my back.
> 
> However, when I did put it in, I did simply cut it to size.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Tripp,

Just so others steer clear of the same bad foam topper, where did that one come from or which brand was it?
thanks!
Dawn


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Electric carving knife will cut the foam just like the factory.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

skippershe said:


> After two short months with my memory foam mattress topper, I got rid of it and replaced it with a good piece of furniture foam. The memory topper did just what it says. The memory of it ended up with a valley in the center which was much more uncomfortable on my back.
> 
> However, when I did put it in, I did simply cut it to size.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Tripp,

Just so others steer clear of the same bad foam topper, where did that one come from or which brand was it?
thanks!
Dawn
[/quote]

Dawn, 
I got mine at Costco last September and used it through hunting season. Also bought an identical one at the same time for my bed at home. I don't remember the brand but both have developed the same problem. I know of several others that have had the same problem. It's like trying to sleep in a valley.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I am with FSPIEG.....

I used an electric carving knife to cut the extra length off my foam and (excuse the pun)
it cut it like butter with a perfect edge....

Happy camping
Bryan


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I deal with the "short queen" by doing what I'm told.(most of the time) she treats me real good then.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

fspieg said:


> Electric carving knife will cut the foam just like the factory.


Ditto..also works great for high density foam as well.

regards,

Scott


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks to all for the responses -- I bought the Serta foam from Overstock for my home bed -- much nicer quality than the Wal-Mart foam purchased for the 23RS.


----------

